
Show HN: Handlebars just got a trim, alternative JavaScript template engine, 2kb - luwes
https://github.com/luwes/hyperstache
======
bbody
Nice work! I was looking for something like this recently.

~~~
bbody
Oh no, I just realized there is no partial support yet, will definitely be
adding this to one of my projects once there is!

